# Dalle sound card & DCC



## AussieDriver (Feb 16, 2008)

Not sure where to post this one, but since I am trying to conect it to DCC, I think here is as good as any place.

I have a Aristocraft RDC with the Digitrax Plug n Play installed. I have just purchased a Dalle sound card and there are 2 reed switches for the sound. I was hoping to be able to connect it to the decoder so i could play the sounds from it.  Can I use an light out let or some thing??

When i was surfing the net for some ideas i came accross the QSI Solutions website. Maybe I should just brought one of them from the start. They sound all right & have both DCC & sound in the one. Doing my sums on it, it would have been cheaper too. Any one using them??

Oh well, such is life. You are always bound to find some thing better or cheaper once you buy some thing.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Dalle sound card & DCC*

I have about 6 QSI's in locos, Aristo, USAT and Accucraft/AML.... 

Get the QSI, especially if you have an RDC with the socket in it. 

Sell the Digi and the Dallee, you will make a profit! (The QSI is $127).... 

See my site for installs in Aristo Mikado, Mallet, etc. ... someone on the Aristo site just announced he put a QSI in his RDC and is very happy. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

The Dallee sound systems will trigger right off the function outputs of a typical DCC decoder. They work most of the time but there is a tendency for false triggers. A couple of optoisolators will fix that. See 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips2/040_tips.html#dallee for an example 

- gws


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The sound of the bell and whistle are erratic and not in seqence and not prototype. I'd ditch the Dallee and go with the QSI. Later RJD


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 06/20/2008 10:51 AM
The sound of the bell and whistle are erratic and not in seqence and not prototype. I'd ditch the Dallee and go with the QSI. Later RJD



What RJD said!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------

